# Do Gold gouramis eat plants?



## oddsoxdi (Sep 6, 2008)

I recently bought two gold and one blue gourami and have noticed a lot of floating plant debris. Are they the guilty ones or do I look askance at any snails in the tank? The plant hardest hit is the water wisteria. I never seem to SEE or catch them at it but each morning there are these pieces floating....NOT happy about it because I've worked hard to make this tank work.

Thanks for any help. 

Oddsoxdi


----------



## leolucido (May 23, 2008)

Not really, I've had both species before. 

What substrate are you using? Also Water Wisteria tends to float all over your tank making it look like someone tossed an Arugula salad in there.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes they may but only sporadically. I once had one completely strip my Myriophyllum Aquaticum, a very fine leaved plant.


----------

